# A single stack .380 Glock?



## JrtheFreak (Oct 30, 2006)

This is probably old news, but the local gun dealer here said that Glock makes a single stack .380, but it is not available in the US. Darn!:smt022 

He also said about the new single stack Kel-tec 9mm coming out soon. That might be my next gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They do make a 380, but I do not believe it is single stack. I believe it is doublestack. The 380 doesn't make enough import points to come into the US.

To be honest, however, most 380s have as much recoil as a 9mm.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> They do make a 380, but I do not believe it is single stack. I believe it is doublestack. The 380 doesn't make enough import points to come into the US.
> 
> To be honest, however, most 380s have as much recoil as a 9mm.


You are correct on the import points being the issue. GLOCK will sell them to agencies, but they have to have a chief letter for them, and they must be retained by the agency. I believe Dallas, TX, PD issues them as BUGs.


----------



## STi (Oct 22, 2006)

The kel-tec pf-9 has been out for a few weeks now.

www.ktog.org


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I'd love a single stack 9mm Glock.
Hey STi, I'm very intrested in seeing the PF-9. It looks nice and the right size for me. I'd put the light on too.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I seen a PF-9 Kel-Tec at the range today. Looks like it's going to be a winner for packing. Ship you better see if you can find one, you might like it I did.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I seen a PF-9 Kel-Tec at the range today. Looks like it's going to be a winner for packing. Ship you better see if you can find one, you might like it I did.


Not really interested. I have my P99c and my Keltec 32. That's all I need.

Plus, I already shot a Keltec 9mm before a few months ago, and there was way too much recoil. Gun was almost the size of my P99c, yet 2x the recoil.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> ... Gun was almost the size of my P99c, yet 2x the recoil.


Maybe it's you?:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, I have seen others here comment about the Keltect 9mm being very snappy.... I think even Mike commented on it once.


----------



## STi (Oct 22, 2006)

PF-9 is snappier than p11 ..it appears that it has issues and even a possible recall....pics and reviews here.

www.ktog.org

I had a p-32 ...while the kel-tecs are decent budget guns the fit and finish is terrible...my brand new Hard Chrome P32 had scuffs and dings on the slide!! and the alloy rails will only last so long!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, i wouldn't have purchased a gun in that condition. Thats why I never buy a gun sight unseen - as some of the guys on the various forums do. I've previously been ready to buy guns (NEW guns) at gun stores, only to find an issue like what you are describing. Being that I have enough hassle buying a new gun in person, I'd never buy one on the net or in a similiar situation where I can't view it first.

I bought my O32 at a gun show, and I went to all the tables and found the best price, AND the best condition.


----------

